# A Snowman Saves The Planet!!



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2009)

Aliens are secretly plotting to take over the planet... but a snowman saves the day... doing what snowmen do best... nothing and melting. 

[yt]tT1OlzcLaQE[/yt]


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 13, 2009)

That was very well done, I liked it!


----------

